
What GDPR means for your app or side project - pauljaworski
https://stackshare.io/posts/what-gdpr-means-for-side-projects
======
adrienj
This article is very reassuring for me to read, as I own several side projects
that store user accounts and send emails! Thank you so much!

------
JdeBP
It's rather saddening to see it claimed that no engineers know how to read
Pascal any more, given that Pascal was designed in part as a teaching
language, that people should be able to learn.

------
SpecialistEMT
I got some small apps and side projects and honestly, i dont give a crap. Good
luck hunting all these little websites.

------
adrienj
" You do need to have a privacy policy that discloses what data you’re
collecting, how you’ll use that data, and provide someone signing up to your
service with a means to consent to data collection. It can just be a checkbox
"

------
bausshf
Great article

------
turbostyler
Interesting contrast to all of the "doomsday" posts about side projects not
being viable for fear of getting fined.

